# sluggish bucket loader



## b. max (Apr 7, 2020)

The bucket loader on my 4000 ford diesel hardly moves when pointed uphill. It was never fast but struggles when working on an upward slope. Could that be an indication of low hydraulic fluid? Nothing comes out of the seep hole.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it work better pointed down hill? It could very well be an indication that the fluid is low. Have you checked the fluid level?


----------

